# Teen pregnancy



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, Sorry if this is the wrong place.

I was having a discussion yesterday about a teens body not being ready to be pregnant.
Part of my questions was why would we have our cycles for 10 + years before our bodies were actually ready to support a pregnancy.

Are the risks of teen pregnancy because of poor prenatal health, nutrition and a lack of care from a doctor?

Is it simply just an age thing?
BTW I am thinking more 16 + not 11-12


----------



## AutumnW (Jan 8, 2006)

IMO, it is just a question of maturity. Historically women have become wives and mothers in their teens as a norm. These days most teens aren't mature enough to have good nutrition and live a healthy life throughout pregnancy which effects their health as well as the health of the baby.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I think at 16+, a female body can support a healthy pregnancy.

I think it's more an issue of teenagers - both the mother & father - do not have the stability and financial resources (not finished school, lower paying jobs without security, etc.) so there is more stress & likelihood of poverty. I know this is a large generalization for teen parents and not everyone fits this profile, but it's common.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Part of the reason why we start so early (around 11/12) is to give our bodies time to adjust to the changes and for the hormones to make our body how it needs to be well before we actually become mothers. To go through the change and then suddenly be pregnant is WAY too much stress on such a young body... but because we often do not start even having sex until 15/16 years old... our bodies have had that 4/5 years to prepare itself.


----------

